# 14 ft Lund restoration and conversion



## Bassrunner (Nov 7, 2015)

This summer I purchased a 1974 SV14 Lund and trailer at a good price. They were both in usable condition, but my intent was a full restoration and conversion to a bass style layout which I am most comfortable. The purpose of this boat, since I also have a newer Crestliner CV17, is to fish several large trolling motor only lakes near me, and since I winter in Florida, to use it on the small lakes and bays there.

My restore included installation of a vinyl floor, splitting the middle seat for a walk through, adding a front deck, adding a livewell, painting and overhauling the trailer. Plus many smaller features. 

I am posting the basic before and after pics. I also have numerous construction photos. I know this type of conversion has been done numerous times on this great forum. So if there is some interest in this project, I will be glad to post additional pics and descriptions of the process


----------



## DaleH (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks SWEET! Nice job and by all means post up some more pictures, maybe a more overhead shot showingt the new layout. Really looks great!


----------



## Bigwrench (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep can't wait to see the rest of the build !


----------



## Bassrunner (Nov 10, 2015)

I hope these additional photos better show the modifications that I made. The original photos were not as dramatic as in person. LOL. My intention was to keep the exterior near stock although I chose a paint color to match my truck and van. [emoji4]


----------



## Bassrunner (Nov 10, 2015)

You will notice I split the center seat so it was easier for an old man to get around. Each compartment now houses one of my two group 29 batteries. An additional third battery is in back. All original bracing was maintained plus additional support was added to the compartments and floor. The front deck is accessible by the hatch in front. The rear hatches are for the divided livewell which I made, not pretty but it doesn't leak. I also added foam sheets under the floor and front deck. The flooring shown in one picture was used only for the pattern. The actual flooring is varnished 1/2 marine plywood. The covering is marine vinyl. I have additional details if interested and I will be glad to answer any questions. Thanks for looking. 

View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## Bassrunner (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 11, 2015)

Very neat and clean! I've always liked Lunds.


----------



## ashley6 (Dec 17, 2022)

I have a question. I have this same exact boat but I can not find any serial number or anything on it. Could u tell me where I can find all of this information at?


----------



## Lost But Happy (Dec 17, 2022)

ashley6 said:


> I have a question. I have this same exact boat but I can not find any serial number or anything on it. Could u tell me where I can find all of this information at?


On the transom, port side


----------

